# 4025 oil pressure switch



## dzman1331 (Mar 14, 2018)

Just bought a 2010 4025 with 284 hours. Oil pressure switch doesn't activate the idiot light on dash. I want to do away with the idiot light and install an actual gauge. Problem is I can find out what the thread is where the sensor screws into the block. Dealer was no help as parts guy thought it NPT, but said he really didn't know. I bought the parts manual and it doesn't even show an oil pressure switch. Any help would be appreciated..


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy dzman1331, welcome to the tractor forum.

If you have a good hardware store locally, they can usually identify a thread for you. My local Lowe's store has a display rack in the plumbing section with many different threads and configurations


----------



## dzman1331 (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks sixbales,, In researching the metric type threads I found out there are two types of metric threads. Each are different in angle even though the tread count may be the same. If you include the ones for bigger pipe there are even more. I'll have to try Lowes or home depot and see what they have. I hadn't even considered them for these types of threads. Thanks..


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I brought my old pressure switch to a local automotive store and he matched it for me and sold me a oil pressure gauge at the same time. I mesurmea the length of pipe I needed and got some break line to flair my self . I did not like the little plastic hose the kit came with.


----------



## dzman1331 (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks dozer.. I just got off the phone with Mahindra parts. Even though the sending unit I needed was not listed in my parts manual he found it for me and even sent a picture of it. At least I will have one to compare and get the correct thread. I don't like idiot lights so I am going to install a manual type oil pressure gauge via a T and still have the original idiot light. I checked with Oriely's but they don't carry anything like I need so worst case after I get the thread type I can order on the internet.. Thanks


----------



## dzman1331 (Mar 14, 2018)

by the way, all the posts about poor support from Mahindra I wonder about. The guy I got on the phone from the corporate office was great.. He told me the part was listed but not in the correct place and had no picture with it.. Honesty so refreshing..


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

most sending units for metric imports are straight pipe with "o" ring....did you remove yours to see and measure or are you just calling around to get the info........and todays trucks, volvo and freightliner use mostly metric air and hydraulic fittings....so a trip to the local freightliner shop might help you find a "T" that will work well for you


----------



## dzman1331 (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks for reply Doc. I haven't removed it yet. When it was installed someone put it in there real tight so just in case it breaks, I don't want the tractor down. I was trying to gather all the parts I need to do it all in one shot. I hate having to chase parts down at the last minute.. I rebuilt a Ford 340 last year and that was an endless event of chasing parts.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

*F*ix *O*r *R*epair *D*aily........isn't just for cars and trucks.....LOL


----------

